# which POD site will allow for offensive designs?



## swarrior216 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm currently on Zazzle. Just started making shirts. I'm into the offensive shirts like tshirthell and foulmouth. I know zazzle frowns on offensive shirts like that. Is there anything out there that allows that type of shirts?

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think when you aren't doing your own printing, you will always find a limit to what someone else will print for you.

However, I think that other PODs may allow for offensive type designs. Have you looked into CafePress/PrintFection/Spreadshirt at all?


----------



## swarrior216 (Jun 15, 2009)

yes ive looked at cafepress. they also don't allow them type of shirts. i will check out the other sites.


----------

